
EU copyright overhaul sparks cultural 'apocalypse' warnings - Jerry2
https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/eu-copyright-overhaul-sparks-cultural-162401931.html
======
mtgx
"Buy one, get 27 free."

Are you kidding me? Do these people come up with such twisted logic on purpose
to mislead, or is that what they actually believe?

What we see in real life is that, for instance, American shows come very
slowly to most European countries, _because_ of this type of insane logic.
That is the logic that _limits_ culture. It doesn't promote it. If you want to
promote culture, then you make it available in as many places as possible and
as soon as possible.

If such logic wasn't used, then perhaps French or Spanish shows would be much
more popular throughout Europe.

